# SEAT BELT RECALL



## dragstar (Jun 26, 2006)

HI TO ALL YOU SWIFT OWNERS I HAVE A SUNDANCE 620 LS 2000 MODEL, I HAVE JUST RECENTLY BEEN CONTACTED BY SWIFT REGARDING A REAR SEAT BELT RECALL. IT APPEARS THAT THE PREVIOUS OWNERS ALTHOUGH CONTACTED DID NOTHING ABOUT IT, MY ADDRESS WAS GIVEN TO THEM BY THE DVLA WHEN I REGISTERED IT AS THE NEW OWNER. THIS RECALL IS NOT JUST TO MY SPECIFIC VAN BUT TO A WHOLE HOST OF OTHER SWIFT MODELS AND IT WILL CARRY ON FOR THE NEXT COUPLE OF YEARS I DOUBT THAT IT EMBRACES NEWER MODELS BUT IT MIGHT PERHAPS BE ADVISABLE TO CONTACT SWIFT TO CHECK IF YOUR MODEL IS ON THE RECALL LIST.

THE PROBLEM IS THE FRAME WORK AND THE CENTRE SEAT POST, THAT IS THE ANCHOR POINTS FOR THE SEAT BELTS. THEY APPARENTLY NEED UPGRADING AND IN ORDER TO DO THIS WORK THE WHOLE OF THE SEAT BOX HAS TO COME OUT, THE FRAME WORK AND METAL POST PLUS THE WATER TANK. A NEW FRAME WORK AND POST TO BE FITTED PLUS A NEW WATER TANK, NOW THAT ALL SOUNDS VERY NICE BUT THE DOWN SIDE IS AS FOLLOWS.

THE NEW WATER TANK IS SMALLER AND YOU WILL LOSE 10 LITRES OF WATER AS THE NEW FRAME WILL HAVE CROSS MEMBERS AND THE NEW TANK IS SHAPED TO ACCOMODATE THE CROSS MEMBERS.
.
THE MATERIAL ON THE ORIGINAL POST WILL NOT FIT THE NEW ONE SO YOU WILL HAVE TO DO THIS YOURSELF THAT IS OF COURSE IF THEY STILL MANUFACTURE IT. ACCORDING TO SWIFT THEY CLASS IT AS COSMETIC AND ARE NOT INTERESTED. THEY NEED THE VEHICLE FOR A FULL DAY AND IT HAS TO BE IN THEIR WORKSHOP WHICH IS IN HULL FOR 7.30 AM YOUR EXPENSES ARE FUEL, NIGHT CAMPING MAX £17.50, FOOD MAX £20.00 AND THE LOAN OF A HIRE CAR FOR THE DAY UNLESS YOU BOOK FRIDAY IN WHICH CASE IT HAS TO BE BACK FOR 12 NOON.

WHEN I CONTACTED SWIFT THEY ASSURED ME THAT THERE HAD BEEN NO KNOWN CASES OF SEAT BELT FAILURE WHICH BEGS THE QUESTION, WHY? YOU WILL NOT RECEIVE ANY FORM OF COMPENSATION OR LOSS OF WAGES AND WHEN THE WORK HAS BEEN COMPLETED YOU ARE LEFT WITH 10 LITRES SHORT OF WATER, IN A MOTORHOME THATS LIKE GOLD, AND AN UPRIGHT PILLAR THAT IS LEFT SHOWING BARE METAL, RATHER THAN THE ORIGINAL MATERIAL COVERING IT.

I FOR ONE AM FURIOUS THAT SWIFT CAN MAKE CHANGES TO THE ORIGINAL SPEC AND ARE NOT ABLE TO RETURN IT IN WITH ITS FULL CAPACITY WATER TANK AS I FEEL THAT THE NEW FRAMEWORK WAS DESIGNED FIRST AND THE WATER TANK DESIGNED TO FIT AROUND THE FRAME AND TO LEAVE THE CENTRE POST BARE IS RIDICULOUS AS THE OLDER VEHICLES WILL MOST PROBABLY NEVER BE ABLE TO BE MATCHED WITH THE ORIGINAL MATERIAL. 

I WOULD BE INTERESTED TO HEAR YOUR VIEWS ON THIS MATTER.


----------



## 100390 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Recalls*

Dragstar,

Sorry to hear about your problem, recalls are of a concern. I purchased an Autocruise Starfire with on 1200 miles on it, and did not realise there had been a recall on the seat swivel bolt which the previous owner did not action.

I found out really in error, the following address details may be of use to those who wish to check their M/H's

http://www.vosa.gov.uk/vosa/apps/recalls/default.asp

Derek


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

hello Dragstar.
not having one of the vans in question, I can't comment on it specifically. 
If you think the reduced water capacity and the inconvenience of having the van messed about is not worth the hassle, you could of course not have the recall work done if you think you won't use the seatbelts. It could be a problem in the future when you come to sell the van, say through a swift dealer or to somebody who checks whether any recall works remain outstanding; the price you get could be reduced.
difficult one...


----------



## Bella (May 14, 2005)

*Seat belt modification*

Hi there,

I, too, posed the query about necessity of the modifications some weeks ago; see "Swift BelAir rear seat belt modification" and "Swift seatbelt recall".

I've not had work done yet but others have e.g. "Mike moss". I have "van" booked in for end of October at Al-Ko Southam site, near Warwick.

In view of new laws coming out this month on child seatbelts etc the difficulty may be in the future with resale values if work is not done even if you do not use the rear seatbelts at present!

Swift have told me that if any upholstery changes are needed and quotes for such are obtained they would possibly refund that as well.

Bella


----------



## dragstar (Jun 26, 2006)

HI AND THANK YOU FOR YOUR COMMENTS I DID HAVE THE VAN BOOKED IN TO COINCIDE WITH THE YORK SHOW, IT WAS AFTER I RECEIVED THE SECOND LOT OF PAPER WORK EXPLAINING HOW THEY WHERE TO CARRY OUT THE WORK THAT I DECIDED TO CANCEL IN ORDER TO SEEK ADVICE. I SUPPOSE RATHER THAN BE ANNOYED AT SWIFT MY ATTENTION SHOULD BE TURNED TO THE PREVIOUS OWNER AS IT APEARS ACCORDING TO SWIFT THEY HAVE HAD A NUMBER OF REMINDERS BUT DECIDED TO IGNORE THEM.

LIKE YOU SAID IN YOUR REPLY I HAVE NO OPTION BUT TO HAVE THE WORK CARRIED OUT. FROM THE SAFETY POINT OF VIEW I HAVE NO PROBLEM WHAT REALLY ANNOYS ME IS THE FACT THEY ARE GOING TO LEAVE THE METAL SEAT POST BARE AND LEAVE ME TO PAY FOR THE RECOVERING I WILL TRY SWIFT AGAIN TO SEE IF THEY STILL HAVE THAT MATERIAL IN STOCK AND TAKE IT FROM THERE.

ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU ALL FOR YOUR HELP REG


----------



## klubnomad (Mar 6, 2006)

Dragster

Turn your caps lock off. Your SHOUTING and that is regarded as bad manners.

DAVE

656


----------



## dragstar (Jun 26, 2006)

*Dave*

cap locks off


----------



## dragstar (Jun 26, 2006)

i have re booked my van in to have the work carried out this coming thursday to coincide with the york show.
I have spoken to swift regarding the post recovering and like Bella i was told that they might pay for the work on production of an invoice, they could not tell me if the material was still available as i would have to go through a dealer, as my nearest dealer was Brownhills i was not expecting much joy especialy as they are always seem to be having bad press, how ever i spoke to a lady called justine in the parts department i gave her the information first question was did you buy it from us i told her no i then realised that might be the end of the conversation she said that she would ring back in 5 minutes and sure enough she contacted me to tell me the material is still available at the cost of £26.00 a metre, she also e mailed me a picture of the material thats what i call service so at least some departments in brownhills are up to speed.

i will let you all know who are interested once the work is completed on my last postings i was in cap locks and i was told by Dave i was shouting i was a colour sgt major in the parachute regiment old habits die hard, by the way dave you signed your posting in cap locks cheers for now 

Reg


----------



## dragstar (Jun 26, 2006)

the seat belt recall has now been completed i droped it of at Hull at 7 in the morning and picked it up at 3 in the afternoon,the frame under the box is now secured to the chassis the tank is a differnt shape and colour it is now white so you can visualy see how much water you have plus the control valve is in a much better position as before i was having to practicaly stand on my head to operate it.
The retaining belt that was attached to the side through the wood panel is now inside the box much neater and only needs to be out when in use.
the only disaponting thing was they did not attend to the fabric surrounding the main upright pole, as i had already been warned i was not that surprised hence previously ringing brownhills to check avalibility and price but low and behold when i had a good look the only thing that was a problem were the fixings of the seat belt to the upright pole as they where slightly higher as the fabric is secured to a plastic u shaped section i cut out a small sectin to allow for the fitting and hey presto it fitted like a glove two dabs of glue and job done.
I had this work carried out to coinside with the York show they paid me a total of £145.00 which coverd two nights stay, also paid for my meals all of the deisel the charge for the humber bridge and also i had a brand new car for the day the only money i spent that weekend was the york show and i did that on my way home that is what i call good service
Reg


----------



## sallytrafic (Jan 17, 2006)

dragstar said:


> .... the tank is a differnt shape and colour it is now white so you can visualy see how much water you have plus the control valve is in a much better position as before i was having to practicaly stand on my head to operate it....


Remember though if you can see in, light gets in which will quickly lead to green algae problems.

Regards Frank


----------



## dragstar (Jun 26, 2006)

i see your point frank but the tank is inboard and in the locker so the only time i would go in there is to drain it down as there is little room for any thing else.
reg


----------



## Mikemoss (Sep 5, 2005)

I've had the same work done and found the AlKo people at Southam did a really good job of it. Although the metal upright is slightly bigger all round, the original fabric covering still fits. Loss of water tank capacity is pretty minor and at least the shape of the new one means less sloshing about while on the move.

Swift paid all expenses without a quibble, and it's good to feel that although our 'van is now eight years old the seatbelts and mountings meet the latest specification.

Glad yours worked out well in the end Dragstar. Good luck with yours Bella!


----------



## rednev (May 10, 2005)

*swift recall*

hi 
can the internal water tank still be filled by removing the tank screw cap on the top of tank as is the case on the old tank currently fitted to my 630 royal if any one with the new smaller white tank could let me know.
Paul.


----------



## dragstar (Jun 26, 2006)

yes you can still fill from the top it is nearly in the same position


----------

